# More Sweetness



## ettiennedj (22/5/17)

Hi Guys,

I've made a sticky toffee pudding and would like to get more sweetness from it. You know that awesome taste on your lips from the likes of Lustre and Cookies n Cream. The recipe is awesome and flavor is fantastic but just lacks that sweetness. 

My recipe basically consists of the following mixed at 70/30 with 20% flavor in total. I thought that the Caramel , Dulce de Leche and Sweet cream combination would give you that distinct sweetness but unfortunately not. Thinking of adding TFA sweeter to the mix but would appreciate some feedback from someone that has more experience with it. 

Cake Batter (CAP) - 5%
Caramel (CAP) - 2%
Dulce de Leche (TPA) - 4%
Golden Butter (CAP) - 2%
Sweet Cream (TPA) - 1%
Vanilla Custard v1 (CAP) - 6%


----------



## RichJB (22/5/17)

Marshmallow?


----------



## ettiennedj (22/5/17)

thanks @RichJB , used Marshmallow in some other mixes at approx 4% but doesn't make it that much sweeter, adds more of a creaminess. What % would you suggest?


----------



## RichJB (22/5/17)

Definitely not 4%. For FA, 1% is fine, maybe 1.5% for TFA unless you want a discernible marshmallow taste. If you're not getting the sweetness you want from the ingredients already, maybe try Cap Super Sweet at a few drops per 30ml, more if you have a really sweet tooth. I'm not crazy about uber-sweet juices, though. I try to avoid Sweetener where I can. 

Is Cake Batter at 5% working for you? Most folks seem to keep it at 2% or less. I don't know it but people report very funky notes coming in at >3%. That might be throwing the mix off?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ettiennedj (22/5/17)

@RichJB , so far its working. Juice has been sitting since the 30th of April and a bit more steeping is needed. There is a slight buttery taste at this stage but sure it'll even out in another week. Will look into the Cap Super Sweet. Appreciate your assistance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (22/5/17)

You can use butter cream (in addition to or instead of the butter) for a little extra sweetness. However, I don't think you should be too afraid of sweetener. Start at 0.5%, it's not as harsh as you'd think. Having said that, I'd go slow on it, because it can ramp up fast.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (22/5/17)

ettiennedj said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've made a sticky toffee pudding and would like to get more sweetness from it. You know that awesome taste on your lips from the likes of Lustre and Cookies n Cream. The recipe is awesome and flavor is fantastic but just lacks that sweetness.
> 
> ...


If you want to sweetness only without affecting the flavour profile at all, throw in some Capella Super Sweet. That stuff is amazing! Start at 0.2% 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ettiennedj (22/5/17)

Yiannaki said:


> If you want to sweetness only without affecting the flavour profile at all, throw in some Capella Super Sweet. That stuff is amazing! Start at 0.2%
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Thanks. I read up a bit on the CAP Super Sweet and I believe it has preservatives in like citric acid so I'm going to start off with normal TFA sweetener first and see how it pans out.

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (22/5/17)

ettiennedj said:


> Thanks. I read up a bit on the CAP Super Sweet and I believe it has preservatives in like citric acid so I'm going to start off with normal TFA sweetener first and see how it pans out.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk



It is a dilution of 10% sucralose and possibly 0.001% ethyl alcohol...


Tfa sweetner is. 5 sucralose. 5 EM.
Draw your own conclusions.


----------



## RichJB (22/5/17)

There is some doubt about this. From Capella's website, the ingredients in Cap Super Sweet:



> *Ingredients:*
> Water, Sucralose, Citric Acid, Sodium Citrate, Potassium Sorbate, Sodium Benzoate



From Nicotine River's description of Cap Super Sweet:



> No preservatives, stabilizers or potassium sorbate.



Hmmm...


----------



## ettiennedj (22/5/17)

@stevie g , Taken straight from Capella's website.


----------



## ettiennedj (22/5/17)

Lol. Snap @RichJB .


----------



## stevie g (22/5/17)

Potassium Sorbate has negligible effects of health even in large quantities. 

I'm sure the minute amounts when vaped are still negligible.


----------



## RichJB (22/5/17)

Yeah, I'm not really concerned about whether it has it or not, just wondering why Cap and NicRiver are giving out conflicting information. I would imagine NicRiver get their Cap product info directly from Capella. Unless Cap have reformulated and NicRiver are working with outdated info.


----------

